# Flair Espresso Maker - my quick review



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

My girlfriend bought me a Flair Signature as a Christmas present and I've used it almost every day to make a couple of espressos.

Pros: It's affordable and easy to use, looks cool too.

Cons: Tedious workflow and pre-heating the group head (either in hot water or on top of a kettle for dry heat) is a design flaw that they've corrected in the Flair 58.

Overall it's fun to use despite it's immediate drawbacks, I'd definitely love to get a pump machine at some point.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

I've got the same too! I wouldn't say it's a design flaw as it was designed to be used when away from home too ie camping. I've been really impressed and although I also have a PID Gaggia Baby, I've not used that since getting the Flair in February. Considering the 58 but will wait to see what the reviews are like. I hear there has been a lot of pre orders so shouldn't take long to find out.


----------



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

Chriss29 said:


> I've got the same too! I wouldn't say it's a design flaw as it was designed to be used when away from home too ie camping. I've been really impressed and although I also have a PID Gaggia Baby, I've not used that since getting the Flair in February. Considering the 58 but will wait to see what the reviews are like. I hear there has been a lot of pre orders so shouldn't take long to find out.


 Yeah I still think the group head preheating is a design flaw, from what I've seen on the Cafelat Robot it's not required (or the routine is less tedious).

Anyway leaving that aside, would you say you get better shots from the Flair than the Gaggia?


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

whinmoor85 said:


> Yeah I still think the group head preheating is a design flaw, from what I've seen on the Cafelat Robot it's not required (or the routine is less tedious).
> 
> Anyway leaving that aside, would you say you get better shots from the Flair than the Gaggia?


 Hmm that's a great question. Honestly, I've not made a shot with the Gaggia since so I couldn't say. I keep meaning to but I enjoy the shots so much I don't feel the need to. I do have a plan to test them side my side, just need some time to actually do so.

The Flair work flow works very well for me to be honest. I only drink espressos whereas my wife has a latte however we rarely drink at the same time. It's almost like having a dual boiler in a way when making the latte as I can have the boiler on the Gaggia readying for steam while I pull a shot so I can get straight to steaming after.

I preheat the chamber in the kettle then fish it out with a wooden spoon. I'm ready to pull my shot after 4 minutes. How do you preheat yours? I would say after 10 mins I've had my shot and cleaned up, so I would say that's not too bad. I could perhaps go quick and leave the cleaning up but I kind of like the process and use the excess boiling water to clean things up. I took the O rings out yesterday and was amazed how clean they were so I think the boiling water clean up helps there.

Are you a member of the Flair Facebook group? There's a lot of posing on it with tiger striped shots, which just isn't interesting at all, but there is useful content too.

I was considering getting a much better machine but the whole water and scale thing is just a worry I could do without. Again this isn't a worry with the Flair but again I would like to try my shots with great quality water at some point. By most accounts it makes a hell of a difference!


----------



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

I only drink espressos too.

I've tried different methods for preheating: group head in kettle, dry heat from a pot of water and the group head sits on a canning funnel etc. I've gone back to warming the group head in a cup of boiling hot water.

The kettle method was annoying when fishing the head back out and the dry heat pot of water method was also annoying because my kitchen would fill with steam, the cup of boiling water method is easiest for me. The Fellow Stagg kettle seems to work well with the group head and you can just plonk it on top but I don't plan on buying.

I am a member of the Brew with Flair group on Facebook but I don't use it much TBH, it's useful for beginners but I got bored of seeing how many homemade WDT tools people have made and the fanboy nature of the group as well.

About better water - that's something I've wanted to upgrade too. I have Third Wave Water packets, I just haven't bought any distilled water for it.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks re the 3rd wave packets, will take a look at those although we're trying to reduce plastic these days but if they make a major difference I think that's fair enough 😀

Glad you're enjoying the flair, any thoughts on upgrading to the 58?

lol the FB group really is dominated by fan boys and WTD tools, too true!

Really nice kettle choice BTW!


----------



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

The 58 looks cool but I haven't got the desire to upgrade.

Might sell the Flair to fund a Cafelat Robot but it will do for now.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes good shout on that, seems the workflow is easier and you can get them in the UK now. Happy pulling!


----------



## Mike B (Dec 27, 2019)

I've got a cheap gooseneck kettle from coffee gator which has three holes in the lid. I just steam it while boiling the water for the coffee. I can reach starting temps (measured in the brew chamber with a cooking thermometer) of 96 degrees this way. I've been using the flair pro for a year or two like this and find the workflow ok. To be honest I wouldn't want to do it first thing in the morning. But I'm lucky enough to have a number of other espresso machines for this 😃


----------



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

Mike B said:


> I've got a cheap gooseneck kettle from coffee gator which has three holes in the lid. I just steam it while boiling the water for the coffee. I can reach starting temps (measured in the brew chamber with a cooking thermometer) of 96 degrees this way. I've been using the flair pro for a year or two like this and find the workflow ok. To be honest I wouldn't want to do it first thing in the morning. But I'm lucky enough to have a number of other espresso machines for this 😃


 I've reverted back to the canning funnel over a pot of hot water steaming method - the temp gets to 93 degrees c whilst the wet method only reached 88 degrees.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Have the same model for travel paired with a Kinu 47 classic. I enjoy using it a lot and it can produce a very nice espresso. Nice tip about heating group head in a mug so thanks for that.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm using the flair temperature strips but struggle to get temp over 80. Anyone want to offer an opinion on what difference getting to say 94 would make? Thanks.


----------



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

tompoland said:


> I'm using the flair temperature strips but struggle to get temp over 80. Anyone want to offer an opinion on what difference getting to say 94 would make? Thanks.


 If you're happy with the coffee you make then there's nothing to worry about.

Increasing the temp should result in a higher extraction and the conventional wisdom is between 90 and 96°C for optimal temperature espresso extraction.

https://www.fivesenses.com.au/blog/brew-temperature-and-its-effects-on-espresso/#:~:text=Taste wise%2C hotter temps result,a sour%2C bright shot).


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Super thanks. Extraction. Got it.

"Happy with my coffee" is fine but hmm... I wonder if I could be "happier with my coffee" ... ?

I would go for the Flair 58 with heated group head but it seems they have forsaken the super convenient travel pack. When I travel with the Flair I always have access to power. I bought it primarily because it was easier to pack and travel with than other options. I will,probably look out for Flair 58 after-market travel packs. We shall see.

Now it's time to go back down the happier rabbit hope .. kettle going on ... grinder at the ready...


----------

